# Pb connexion horloge reseau



## pop621 (7 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

Quand j'allume mon ATV2, j'ai le message suivant: attente de connexion à l'horloge réseau.
Ça charge mais ça ne va jamais sur le menu de l'ATV. En cliquant sur menu j'arrive bien au menu et je ne vois aucun pb. Est ce que quelqu'un connait ce problème?

Merci


----------



## Bubblefreddo (8 Septembre 2011)

pareil chez moi ... l'aTV n'est pas l'heure ....


----------



## endavent (12 Septembre 2011)

Idem.

Je suis obligé de passer par Menu à chaque reboot de l'Apple TV


----------

